# Thinking of installing an inverter...



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

... so a couple of questions...

o is it a tough job? Something I can do myself (with limited electrical/DIY skills)? Do I connect the unit direct to the battery?

o the literature says the unit needs to be mounted in a cool dry place. would you think a small battery compartment may be subject to causing overheat? Do they get very warm?

o thinking of getting a 1000W modified sine-wave inverter, with remote control. This good enough to run a small 15" LCD TV?

o the unit has 2 AC power outlets on the side. Can I "extend" these sockets with a homemade type extension lead so that I can position the sockets where I would like them?


thanks alot,
Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"... so a couple of questions... "
I take it arithmetic is not your strong suit 

"is it a tough job?"
No.

"Something I can do myself (with limited electrical/DIY skills)?"
Yes.

"Do I connect the unit direct to the battery?"
Yes.

"the literature says the unit needs to be mounted in a cool dry place. would you think a small battery compartment may be subject to causing overheat?"
No. But some air vent would be wise.

"Do they get very warm?"
For a large one at full whack, yes.

"thinking of getting a 1000W modified sine-wave inverter, with remote control. This good enough to run a small 15" LCD TV?"
Good enough is subjective. If that's the most demanding application, then you are wasting both money and battery energy. 

"the unit has 2 AC power outlets on the side. Can I "extend" these sockets with a homemade type extension lead so that I can position the sockets where I would like them?"
Yes.

Dave


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Fully agrree with Dave and would just like to add that for a 15"lcd TV you would almost certainly get away with a 150 watt fanless inverter that can plug into a cigarette lighter socket.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Dave,

Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated. With reagrds the load... the TV is probably the thing that will use it the most (and a laptop charger), however I dont really see the point of installing something just sufficient for that and then being limited to nothing of high power later. 

If I'm going to install, I'd like to install as big as I can afford in order to keep my options open in the future. 

I was under the impression an inverter would only use the battery power required to satisfy the load. If thats not the case, then maybe I need to revisit and look smaller. I think the only pre-req is the need for a remote control.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

An inverter uses power itself, don't forget.

The bigger the inverter, the more power it will use just being switched on itself.

HTH

Bryan


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

I think most LCD TVs are actually 12v and have a transformer to run off mains. If so, you can run it straight off 12v system with a regulator.

Its worth checking, good luck.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

b6x said:


> Something I can do myself (with limited electrical/DIY skills)?


Just a quick point, Steve. If you're in any way inexperienced with mains voltage, please get someone to check your connections. Even though installation is straightforward, mains voltage can bite.

Gerald


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would add one caveat re the siteing of the unit:

Try not to install it anywhere there is a risk of explosive gas. Batteries can give off Hydrogen if charged incorrectly or f the charging system is faulty so I would avoid the battery locker if possible. If not possible, then make sure the locker is very well ventilated.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For an inverter to perform at maximum efficiency it needs to operate Somewhere between 50 and 90% of full capacity (there are endless arguments about exactly what percentage 

Some people have taken this to extremes and installed two, one for little and one for big loads.

Little ones don't have fans. I carry a 75W one that plugs into a cigar lighter just for charging up those things we have to have and for which I don't have a car adapter. (Psion netbook, AA battery charger, iPod speaker/amplifier system)

........ and lets see 1000W divided by 12V thats about 83A or an 85AHr battery to dead flat in one hour.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

JQL said:


> I would add one caveat re the siteing of the unit:
> 
> Try not to install it anywhere there is a risk of explosive gas. Batteries can give off Hydrogen if charged incorrectly or f the charging system is faulty so I would avoid the battery locker if possible. If not possible, then make sure the locker is very well ventilated.


Good point... is this the same deal for GEL batteries?


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> ........ and lets see 1000W divided by 12V thats about 83A or an 85AHr battery to dead flat in one hour.


hmmm. not so good if you think about it like that. Make a circa 300W would be more viable. Thanks

... so begins the search for a ~300W with remote control


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gell batteries are more sensitive to overcharging and have a pressure release valve to vent hydrogen. You should always ensure gel batteries are charged correctly as once they "vent" they cannot be topped up.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I found the book "Energy Unlimited" very interesting on the whole subject of batteries, chargers and inverters.

http://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/Book-EN-EnergyUnlimited.pdf


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Some people have taken this to extremes and installed two, one for little and one for big loads."

Steady on Frank. That's what I do. Surely I'm not extreme! 

Seriously, a 150W inverter hard-wired for long-term TV/sat RX/sat dish controller use plus a 1.6kW inverter for everything else through the mains-sockets is a very pragmatic and near-ideal setup in my book. When I charge up laptop/mobile phone/camera/satnav I tend to do it all at once, whether mobile or static.

As to inverter placement and gel batteries, don't let the tail wag the dog. There are big advantages in having the inverter close to the batteries. If you want peace of mind over power electronics close to the batteries, then just vent the batteries using a tube and grommet. Don't go to gel.

Dave


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> If you want peace of mind over power electronics close to the batteries, then just vent the batteries using a tube and grommet. Don't go to gel.
> 
> Dave


It's not a case of going to gel. I'm already there. For some reason Adria supply GEL. Not sure why. Intend to stay that way for now though.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No doubt Adria fear their motorhomes capsizing.

As to a remote switch, the easiest way is to extend the power switch already on the inverter into the habitation area with a couple of wires.

Dave


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Just one small point, I was advised to go for a pure sine as opposed to a modified sine, if using sensitive items. Computers, some LCD's, various switch gears. Worth considering if you want something future proof.


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

A 1000watt inverter will use a fair bit of battery power if not on hook up , i personally have a tv that works off 12vlt and 230 vlt and the best thing i bought was a wind up radio which can be plugged in if on hook up . Just a thought if wild camping i try to keep 12vlt items that are low wattage if on hook up i dont need an inverter .
Delboy


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My Twin came with an AGM battery, not a gel. I have uprated from that to a 130 ah agm. My 300w pure sine inverter is fitted above the bottle rack (which has been removed).


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

B6x, remember that the inverter should be sited near to the battery and fused.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

here is a rough guide about inverter power outputs and what you can expect to run from them.
Inverter power guide


----------

